# Sarcochilus Question



## Phred (Jan 31, 2021)

I bought a dozen Sarcochilus a couple years ago. Some had already started the blooming process and continued on over the next month or so. I understand they need a cold period of about 5 weeks to initiate blooming so last spring I put them outside early when nite time temps were between 45° and 55° F. It was April and the nite time temps did not stay in that range for very long... nothing came into bloom. All of my plants have grown well and I would like to bloom them this year. My garage is around 50° F +/- at nite now and I wonder what your thoughts/experiences are around putting them in the garage at nite and bringing them back in under the lights every day for 4-5 weeks.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 31, 2021)

You could certainly try that. Not going to hurt anything. If you have a light cart that you could move, just leave them out there for a month... Cut back on the watering while you are keeping them cool.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 31, 2021)

I agree with Rob here. Worth the try. I grew a few species before and they bloomed just fine. What do you have? It is a wonderful genus.


----------



## Phred (Jan 31, 2021)

littlefrog said:


> You could certainly try that. Not going to hurt anything. If you have a light cart that you could move, just leave them out there for a month... Cut back on the watering while you are keeping them cool.


I can't move lights out so they would have to come back in for the day. Temps inside are about 70F.



Tom-DE said:


> I agree with Rob here. Worth the try. I grew a few species before and they bloomed just fine. What do you have? It is a wonderful genus.


Lol... Sarcochilus.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 31, 2021)

so they are NOID hybrids? LOL... I thought you would have a better taste than that.


----------



## Phred (Jan 31, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> so they are NOID hybrids? LOL... I thought you would have a better taste than that.


??? You asked what genus... that's Sarcochilus. They are unregistered Sarcochilus x Sarcochilus crosses at this point. Am I missunderstanding you?


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 31, 2021)

Read it again! I said it is a wonderful genus(not a question). I grew quite a few of Sarco. species successfully..., and I saw the big title "Sarcochilus Question".
I was asking the names of the species that you have..... Nothing is "LOL" about.
Okay, I am going to watch the falling snow now.


----------



## Phred (Jan 31, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Read it again! I said it is a wonderful genus(not a question). I grew quite a few of Sarco. species successfully..., and I saw the big title "Sarcochilus Question".
> I was asking the names of the species that you have..... Nothing is "LOL" about.
> Okay, I am going to watch the falling snow now.


Tom-DE
You are correct, I read your post as “is it” instead of “it is”. Hence my question “Am I misunderstanding you”. 
By the way, have you heard about the dyslexic atheist... he didn’t believe in dog?
Now that I understand your question I can answer no... they are not NIOD hybrids-they are unregistered hybrids. My Sarcochilus came from Australia and if you’d like the cross info I’d be happy to respond with each.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 31, 2021)

Nope but good luck!


----------



## emydura (Feb 3, 2021)

Yes, cooler temperatures are required to flower Sarcs. I use to grow them in a heated glasshouse with my Paphs, but they would never flower. When I built my coolhouse (temperatures down to 3oC), I moved them in and they now flower like crazy.

This is one group of orchids where hybridisation has produced so many superior plants. Some of the latest breeding is remarkable in terms of colours, floriferousness, shape, markings and flower presentation.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a few hybrids that never bloom, when is their cool down period, (i.e. what month in the USA?)


----------

